# Cyp candidum



## paphreek (Jun 25, 2009)

Currently in bloom in a pot, this plant was purchased from a Minnesota state licensed orchid "rescuer" (see last chapter of the book: Orchid Fever) and given to me by a good friend of mine. It is native to wetter prairie habitats.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice! Thanks for the size comparison too - I haven't seen that one in person before and wouldn't have guessed it was so small!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 25, 2009)

Excellent! Thanx for posting.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 25, 2009)

Too cool Ross! Thanks for the look


----------



## paphreek (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks, guys! I forgot to mention the spotting on the leaves and flower petals and dorsal. It is pollen from the white pines in our yard.


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice and healthy plant! I suspect that you will see it make lots of new clumps quickly!

Ron


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice clear white!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 25, 2009)

I didn't realize this sweetie was that small. Thanks for the comparison.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 27, 2009)

Great!!!


----------



## Elena (Jun 28, 2009)

Very sweet, that white pouch just glows.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 28, 2009)

Sweet little thing. :smitten:


----------



## CodPaph (Jun 28, 2009)

very very nice


----------



## musiclovertony (Dec 22, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 22, 2009)

missed this before, very nice!


----------

